# Pick a spot on the Coast of Maine!?



## Cheapseater (Jan 8, 2015)

Never visited New England. Considering a week to ten days in Maine over the mid-summer time period.

QUESTION- If you were to select or recommend a town or community to base out of, where do you recommend? 

I intend to either stay for the entire time in one place or to stay for 5 days in two separate areas of the coast of Maine.

Greatly appreciate any thoughts and recommendations of where to go and while we are at it, what should we not miss beyond the national park?

Thanks and hat tip to you!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 8, 2015)

When I go back I will stay near Bar Harbor.  It's close to "that" national park and has plenty to do.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 8, 2015)

It depends on what you are looking for.  We love Harbor Ridge resort because of its proximity to Acadia, Bar Harbor etc.  Its absolutely beautiful with awesome hiking, kayaking, sailing etc.   Some of our family however finds the area a little boring.  

When we are with them we go to Ogunquit.  Its more developed, more of a "beachy" scene, closer to arcades, zoos, bars etc.

So it really depends on what you want.


----------



## theo (Jan 8, 2015)

*Two cents' worth from a Native...*

There are many factors (none of them actually specified by the OP) to consider here, including the ages, number and activity (and other) interests of the family unit (or some other group) members involved in this travel --- not to mention whether or not the lodging options are necessarily being confined to timeshare facility choices.  

Personally, I greatly dislike the intense congestion of people and vehicle traffic in and around Bar Harbor during the summer months, despite the proximity to beautiful Acadia National Park. Some folks have more patience and tolerance for that dense, seasonal concentration of humanity and vehicles than I happen to possess. YMMV.

If it's only adults involved (i.e., no kiddies to have to always keep entertained and amused), I would recommend mid-Coast Maine (about an hour's drive further "south") and, more specifically, Samoset Resort if timeshare lodging is the only actual objective here. Good luck getting into a week there in the summer months, however. 

Glad to answer any specific questions, but I'm not going to just "yammer on" blindly, knowing nothing at all about travelling party ages, number, or interests.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 8, 2015)

*From another Mainer*

I'll always be "from away"...but I've lived along the coast of Maine for 23 years.    I second the opinion of staying away from Bar Harbor in the summer time.  UGH.  Too many folks too close together!  We have not yet stayed at the Samoset, though we are going over April break week this year.  Looking forward to it.  We know the area well, and there's lots to see/do...Owl's Head Transportation Museum, the Farnsworth, etc.  Don't discount the mountains of Maine...definitely quieter in the summer, and still not far from the coast....about 90 minutes to Portland.  We like the Bethel Inn and the Jordan Grand Hotel at Sunday River.  Good luck!  Planning a summer vacation sounds wonderful on this VERY COLD Maine day!


----------



## Cheapseater (Jan 8, 2015)

Some background for our planning- 

The kids are away in college so it will only be my wife and I.

We are not looking for a TS to base out of. 

We are looking at Homeaway/VRBO listings so that we could stay on the coast and perhaps somewhere on the lower coast and then on the upper coast, each for about 4 nights or so. 

We are pretty fluid and open in our plans.

We are familiar with the people crush here in the Great Smoky Mountains so we pretty much simply stay out of the main gateways into the Park. 

I do wonder if the traffic on the island is as bad as Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg in the summer? I would like to at least visit the Park while up on the coast of Maine.

Would appreciate any places, history or local recommendations as we attempt to stay away from all the tourist traps. We do not need any moonshine, taffy or tee-shirts. 

Thanks for the advice thus far!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 9, 2015)

Cheapseater said:


> ...I do wonder if the traffic on the island is as bad as Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg in the summer? I would like to at least visit the Park while up on the coast of Maine.
> 
> Would appreciate any places, history or local recommendations as we attempt to stay away from all the tourist traps. We do not need any moonshine, taffy or tee-shirts.
> 
> Thanks for the advice thus far!



I have no problem with the traffic in and around Bar Harbor in the summer.  I will not go back to those TN spots in the summer or Myrtle beach for that matter, way too much traffic and people not paying attention to the driving for those conditions.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 9, 2015)

We stayed at Harbor Ridge in early June and enjoyed the area and loved Acadia.  The park wasn't very crowded then ...perhaps still a little too early?   It was nothing like the nightmare of GSMNP/Pigeon Forge in high season, at least not when we were there......


----------



## Glynda (Jan 9, 2015)

*Cottage on Bass Harbor*

We've stayed twice at a cottage called "Home Port" that sits on Bass Harbor at Tremont, Maine on Mt Desert Island. You drive through Southwest Harbor to get to Tremont. The cottage is just up from Thurston's Lobster Pound (walking distance).  Also, if the cottage owner's son is still a lobsterman docked at the cottage's dock, he took us out to pull some traps with him. Great experience and some good lobster too! We love it there! Well stocked cottage. Probably too big for two and they probably require a full week's rental. I have no personal financial interest in this cottage or group it's just a place we love. It is owned and rented by Ann's Point Cottages. They do own other smaller cabins and cottages, I've  never been inside them.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 10, 2015)

The traffic on Mt. Desert Island can be bad at the rush hours and an accident on the one 2 lane road can be a horrendous traffic jam. Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor is a good place to stay or you could stay off the island in Ellsworth at Acadia Village Resort (they do partial week rentals). Both locations are close to the main park location, but we like the Ellsworth location better. It is more convenient to a trip eastward down the coast on route 1.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sure that there are many great places on the coast, but for me...
I'd wouldn't want to miss Bar Harbor & Acadia NP, any time of year.
.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 10, 2015)

July 4th...Harbor Ridge...parade down Main Street...blueberry pancakes. To die for!!!


----------



## rockon (Jan 10, 2015)

*Coast of Maine*

I have been to Bar Harbor, Boothbay Harbor, Ogunquit
 and we have a reservation at the Samoset Resort in the Rockport, Camden Maine area this July.
 I love them all !  
However Ogunquit, York, Wells area is my favorite. The beaches in this area are beautiful. Only about a little over an hour drive from Boston.
 Marginal Way is one of the most beautiful and breathtaking ocean side walking paths you will ever see.
  Wonderful restaurants including The Blueberry Pancakes at The World Famous Maine Diner.

We purchased two timeshares in Ogunquit as a result.


I think you will be happy with any area you chose.


----------



## Janette (Jan 11, 2015)

Our daughter's family lives in Cape Elizabeth. I would spend two nights in Portland, several near Camden and then three or four near Bar Harbor to do the park. We drove completely around Nova Scotia a couple of years ago. It is still our favorite trip ever. We fly in and out of Portland. Old Town is fun and the Portland Head lighthouse and Ft. Williams are not to be missed. I'm sitting in my home in SC looking at the Portland Head Lighthouse above my fire place. My four year old granddaughter says I can close my eyes and be there. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## theo (Jan 12, 2015)

I would recommend acquiring a copy of a excellent  guidebook entitled *Maine Coast & Islands* written by by Christina Tree & Nancy English.
ISBN 978-1-58157-137-0  First published in 2011 by The Countryman Press, Woodstock, VT. Don't know if there is a subsequent edition since the 2011 release. 

Comprehensive coverage and plenty of very good information. For the record, I have *no* affiliation of any sort with the book, its' authors, publisher, or any establishment or entity identified or mentioned anywhere within the guidebook itself. I'm merely identifying a printed source of lots of good information  --- no more, no less.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 12, 2015)

Janette said:


> Our daughter's family lives in Cape Elizabeth. I would spend two nights in Portland, several near Camden and then three or four near Bar Harbor to do the park. We drove completely around Nova Scotia a couple of years ago. It is still our favorite trip ever. We fly in and out of Portland. Old Town is fun and the Portland Head lighthouse and Ft. Williams are not to be missed. I'm sitting in my home in SC looking at the Portland Head Lighthouse above my fire place. My four year old granddaughter says I can close my eyes and be there. Have a wonderful trip.



The above post mentions "Old Town"-----------but probably should have read "Old PORT".  Old Town is simply a small town 100 miles north of Portland.

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Jan 14, 2015)

But Pat, Old town is where they make those canoes.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 15, 2015)

If you're considering Ogunquit and looking for non-ts accommodation suggestions, we liked Dunes on the Waterfront: http://www.dunesonthewaterfront.com/


----------



## Janette (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks. I do certainly mean "Old Port". My mind was wandering to those three Grands there or just a senior moment.  My youngest lives in Alexandria so those "Olds" confuse senior minds.


----------



## mrmarty91 (Jan 16, 2015)

Another vote for Ogunquit.  There is plenty to do and if you're in town you can leave your car and walk everywhere.  It is a beautiful place.


----------



## Cheapseater (Feb 11, 2015)

*Samoset it is! Question about Amtrak to Boston.*

Thanks for the guidance all!  Although we were not necessarily looking for a TS to base out of, we did find one that fit our travel schedule and will be staying in June at Samoset in Rockport as a base camp for the coast of Maine.

Considering taking Amtrak from Virginia to Boston and then rent a car from Boston. Concerns? Any issues getting from/to Amtrak to/from a car rental agency? Our only experience with Amtrak was travel between Seattle and Portland. I would appreciate any thoughts or concerns about arriving in Boston on Amtrak.

Thanks greatly!


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know about Amtrak to Boston...but I DO know that Amtrak now runs all the way to Brunswick, Maine from Boston.  Just a thought as you make plans!

Congratulations!  Samoset is tough to get into.  We are going up to Rockland on Friday of this week, and are staying at Trade Winds by the Bay.  Then to Samoset for April vacation week...can't wait!  

Be sure and wave at us here in West Bath, Maine when you drive by on Route 1 this summer!


----------



## theo (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheapseater said:


> Thanks for the guidance all!  Although we were not necessarily looking for a TS to base out of, we did find one that fit our travel schedule and will be staying in June at Samoset in Rockport as a base camp for the coast of Maine.
> 
> Considering taking Amtrak from Virginia to Boston and then rent a car from Boston. Concerns? Any issues getting from/to Amtrak to/from a car rental agency? Our only experience with Amtrak was travel between Seattle and Portland. I would appreciate any thoughts or concerns about arriving in Boston on Amtrak.
> 
> Thanks greatly!



Good plan, it seems to me...

Amtrak arrives at South Station in Boston, in the very heart of the city. I can't address where the nearest car rental agency might be from there, but it's most certainly not within walking distance. 
I'd suggest doing  some advance online homework to see if any of the car rental agencies might offer shuttle service from South Station to their rental location.


----------

